# Rule of thumb for washing honey jars



## Nicksotherhoney (Jun 10, 2017)

What’s the general rule of thumb for washing or not washing honey jars straight from the manufacturer?


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Nick, this has been discussed on numerous threads. The general consensus is that the jars are safe to use straight out of the box or bag. Many feel better by running glass jars through the dishwasher first, but do not do this to the PET plastic jars as they will deform from the heat. They can be sterilized with a solution used for washing bar glasses, no rinsing required.


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

If you do decide to wash them, you need to make sure they are completely dry before using or the excess water will mix into the honey and can cause it to ferment in spots. I like to wash my jars ( I use glass) before filling


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Unless you have the physical equipment and/or chemicals to process them to *actually sterile* state you may be increasing the bacteria count plus job creation and "feel good".


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

The only time I would wash a jar. Would be if they where to be judge.


----------



## Plannerwgp (May 18, 2019)

I guess I am different as I wash hundreds of jars and use the sanitize cycle in my dishwasher without any soap or detergent. Then I let them dry upside down for a day or so. I am unconfortable with any disease that may be on the inside or outside of the jars. I went on the theory that I was our dishes in the same way and it seems reasonable.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

From Better Bee website regarding plastic containers

All of our premium honey bottles take the same 38 mm lids, so you have a choice of hi-flow spouts (black, yellow or red), Flip Top Lids (red, yellow, black, gold, white) or plain white caps. Also, please note that there is no need to wash these containers prior to filling them with honey. Manufacturing practices have changed to eliminate this need.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

Plannerwgp said:


> I guess I am different as I wash hundreds of jars and use the sanitize cycle in my dishwasher without any soap or detergent. Then I let them dry upside down for a day or so. I am unconfortable with any disease that may be on the inside or outside of the jars. I went on the theory that I was our dishes in the same way and it seems reasonable.


I do the same-but maybe only a hundred.


----------

